# Film mit Adobe Premiere Pro - nicht synchron, Bilder wackeln...



## Doofid (26. Juli 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Ich bin leider noch Anfänger mit Premiere, also nicht lachen  
Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich hab meiner Freundin mit Adobe Premiere Pro einen schönen Film gebastelt. Das Problem ist, dass nun in der gerenderten Fassung das Bild stellenweise ziemlich unangenehm ruckelt und an einigen Stellen Ton und Bild nicht synchron sind. 

Das komische ist, dass auch das Bild des Monitors ebenso ruckelt. Ich dachte erst, dass das Vorschaubild einfach weniger genau ist und dass das dann im Film später "richtig" ist. Aber das ist leider nicht der Fall gewesen. Komischerweise sind andere Passagen aber wiederum im Monitor ruckelig und im Film dann später in Ordnung.
Ich habe in dem Projekt insgesamt ca. 2 Stunden Film, bestehend aus vielen kleinen Clips. Kann es daran liegen, dass das für den Rechner/ für das Programm einfach zu viele Mengen sind und er deshalb so was fabriziert? Ich habe auch teilweise ziemlich große Clips importiert und dann geschnitten. Das heißt aber ja, dass die großen Clips trotzdem im Zwischenspeicher liegen - soll ich also lieber die Clips zuerst klein schneiden und dann importieren? Mach ich vielleicht irgendwelche typischen Fehler, muss man zB erstmal manuell jede importierte Szene rendern o.ä.?
Wie würdet Ihr nachher die Einstellung zum Export als Film wählen, wenn man sich den Film auf dem Fernseher ansehen möchte? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Grüße vom

Doofid


----------



## axn (7. August 2006)

Hallo!

Große Clips klein Schneiden wird nicht empfolen. Besser ist es, schon beim Einspielen von der Kamera am besten über eine Batch-Liste nur relevante Szenen zu capturen. Für die TV-Ausgabe sollte das (DV-)Kameraformat, also PAL, nicht verändert werden. Wichtig ist der Videocodec. Du hast leider keine Angaben gemacht wie dein exportierter Film auf der Platte liegt. Vermutlich als DV-AVI und deine Platte ist ordentlich fragmentiert... 
Schau dir mal diesen Beitrag an. Hier findest du allgemeine Informationen zum Export. 
mfg

axn


----------



## Doofid (7. August 2006)

Hallo!
Danke für Deine Antwort! Also, ich hab nicht mit einer Kamera geantwortet, sondern auf DVD überspielte Video-Tapes verwendet. Die DVDs habe ich entsprechend mit DVDx2.2 eingespeist. Da lag ich glaube ich auch das Problem - DVDx2.2 bringt alles mit einem xvid-Codec zusammen (glaube ich jedenfalls), jedenfalls war das Format nicht ideal. Inzwischen klappt alles. Ich hab die Clips alle mit Alive Video Converter ins mpeg1-Format gebracht und nu klappt alles wunderbar. Außerdem hatte ich vorher nicht regelmäßig gerendert.



> Du hast leider keine Angaben gemacht wie dein exportierter Film auf der Platte liegt. Vermutlich als DV-AVI und deine Platte ist ordentlich fragmentiert...
> Schau dir mal diesen Beitrag an. Hier findest du allgemeine Informationen zum Export.


Da ich den Film überarbeite liegt er nun gar nicht mehr auf der Platte, jedenfalls nicht die export-Version. 
Ich habe inzwischen auch eher Speicherplatzprobleme, weil die gerenderten Dateien extrem riesig werden. Würdest Du eher immer erst ganz am Ende vor dem Export rendern? Ich habe es jetzt so gehalten, dass ich immer zwischendurch render. So entstehen aber ja vermutlich jedes mal neue Vorschaudateien, die viel Platz kosten, oder? Wie weiß ich, welche ich davon wieder löschen kann? 
Danke soweit, Gruß,
Doofid


----------



## axn (7. August 2006)

Alles klar. Siehe hier.

mfg

axn


----------

